# Fertilizer Done!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Saw a window of opportunity developing Friday to get my potash, sulfur and DAP out. Called the guy who does my spreading and got it set up for first thing Friday. Called FS to get it blended.

Friday morning, 6:30, I hear a truck boring around in my field. There's my spreader guy at work spreading the first load. He told me he had 5 people call after I did to get fertilizer spread.

Ground was firm, slightly frozen. Now we have about an inch of snow/sleet on the ground. This'll suck it right down.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Pretty soon we will call for ours also. Maybe this week even.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I still have to be careful where I drive even with the Polaris. Some drifts are still deep enough to high center it and some places have a thin crust of ice on em with 6-8 of water under it then mud under that.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have always fertilized my cool season grasses around the first of March but with as cold of a winter we had even with the warm temps last week the grass has not greened up as much as it normally is. With the cold temps this week I decided to wait another week until fertilizing and let it green up some more. I have a feeling this is going to be the last of real cold weather for us.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My supplier is supposed to come by Thrus afternoon or Fri mornin.

I hope he can help me calibrate my "new-to-me" spreader!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck with your new spreader *******....It looked really good. I have been hoping to pick one up that has been washed up regularly and still looks respectable.

Regards,Mike


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

I have 100ton chicken litter on order,hope can get it this month.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Spread 100 acres of bean stubble with 2.5 ton/acre of turkey manure today before the freeze went out. Did not want to spread right now, but had a lot more litter than I expected when I decaked.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We'd still get stuck atm. Either in drifts that are deeper than they appear or the ice underneath. I have a feeling with all the ice under the snow I'm going to have some low spots in the hay fields that will be devoid of alfalfa this year.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm thinking that, with a constant cover, you might be OK. My understanding is that it is the freeze/thaw cycles that causes crown heave. Snow and ice are pretty good insulators--that's why Eskimos build igloos.

I'll be curious to hear your results.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Water under the ice though. I've never had it but the cousin has lost some due to smothering. Took a frost cutting then had ice on top of a few inches of snow, anything in the shade on the north side of his woods was gone that spring.

Planting orchard grass with the alfalfa goes a long ways to prevent heaving.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Spread 100 acres of bean stubble with 2.5 ton/acre of turkey manure today before the freeze went out. Did not want to spread right now, but had a lot more litter than I expected when I decaked.


So, how often will you have to remove the litter from the houses with the big birds?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> So, how often will you have to remove the litter from the houses with the big birds?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Total clean out about every three flocks or once per year.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Been spreading a load of manure a day since November does that count? Hauled ten or so out of the heifer barn all winter....been frozen solid gonna have like a hundred loads to haul out when it thaws, take two weeks to clean. Fun times ahead....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hope to spread fertilizer mid-late April or if the grass ever greens up


----------

